# Looking to buy a 99 M COUPE



## moscat (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello everyone, im looking to buy a 99 imola red M COUPE, Is there any trouble spots that i should look for with this car? Can this car be considered as one of BMWs ultimate driving machine? Is it up to par with performance, and is there anyway to bring it to euro spec, 
Thanks in advance... :thumbup:


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

The easiest way to bring it up to euro spec is to get an 01 or 02 M coupe.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Check out the "common maintenance issues" thread - you should be aware of what is coming down the maintenance path. You can put Euro spec engines in them. It's probably less expensive to add a super charger.

The e36 M3 is a fantastic car. Good luck with the search.


----------



## iwannadinanm3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, the M coupe is definitely an awesome car, one of the funnest cars I've ever driven. Basically from what I've read up about them and heard around, the M coupe is generally a very reliable car, like the e36 m3, just do the regular maintenance.

In case your red one falls through, I have an 00 with Kayalami orange interior available, with cpo warranty


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Check the Z forum for more info on any of the Z line, including the Ms.


----------

